# st john units



## tomandrobin (Feb 19, 2006)

Are all the Westin St John units fixed weeks or di some of them float? My unit at Kierland floats, but my friends units at St John are fixed weeks. I have seen some Westin St John units posted for sale as float weeks. Are they wrong in thier posting or does St John have both types?


----------



## Loriannf (Feb 20, 2006)

*All are fixed, but can float within their season*

For example, we own a fixed week 17.  At 12-10 months we must call and reserve our unit.  If we don't, then it becomes a "float".  During the home resort period at 10-9 months, we can call and change our week in the SAME TYPE OF VILLA AND SAME SEASON and have priority.  So if we want week 16, we simply change our already confirmed week 17, to an available week 16.  If we don't do anything, then at 8 months, the unit is open to anyone who can grab the week and we're pretty much out of luck.

Hope this is clear.

Lori


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank You! I think I understand. So, if I bought week 30. I can lock in 12-10 months out. But if I wanted week 26, I can try to reserve that week 10 to 9 months out. At 8 months the rest of the Starwood members can try to reserve a week.


----------



## Loriannf (Feb 20, 2006)

*Make sure to reserve your week 30 at 12 months*

out, though.  Just so it's there in case you can't get week 26.  Also, it can't hurt to ask when you call to reserve your week 30 about week 26.  Some of the SVO people can get confused too, and might just confirm you in week 26 at that time.  If that doesn't happen, make a note on your calendar to call at 10 months to make sure you get in the Home Resort Priority Period, or whatever they call it.  There was a good explanation of this in the last Starwood newsletter.  

Also, they seem to change the rules quite frequently, so the above may all be moot by the time you, or I, get around to making our 2007 reservations.

Lori


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 20, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> Are all the Westin St John units fixed weeks or di some of them float? My unit at Kierland floats, but my friends units at St John are fixed weeks. I have seen some Westin St John units posted for sale as float weeks. Are they wrong in thier posting or does St John have both types?



Hi - take a look at the Starwood StarOption chart - that will show you the float week seasons at WSJ.  I recall seeing that weeks 51-52 are fixed at WSJ, but when purchased from SVO you can pay an extra 10% to fix (at least that is the case with other SVO mandatory properties).  But - this resort has gone thru many owners over the years.  Generally, the WSJ units float within the season - they are fixed units.

Maybe will see you at WSJ someday... (week 24)

Robin and David


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 24, 2006)

As a follow-up - I spoke to a SVN/SVO representative today regarding WSJ villas and fixed/float weeks and units (as part of my DD).
What he said was the units are fixed, with the owner of the deeded week for that unit are given the opportunity to use their week at the 10-12 month point.  Then at the 8-10 month point WSJ owners can attempt to change their week to another week within the associated float season, then at the 8 month point the units go into the SVN exchange pool (good luck  there...).


----------



## LauraS93 (Feb 26, 2006)

I own at the WSJ, week 25.  Last month (01/06), I already put in to reserve my villa for 2007.  You can do this at the www.spg.com website.

One year, maybe in 2000, they actually sent me a certified letter once the 8 month deadline had passed.  It basically said, "since you didn't reserve your unit, it's now in the general pool."  Nice customer service there!  No prior reminder was sent.  I think they've improved since then.


----------

